# Roosevelt Revised



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have found the Roosevelt to be my favorite shooter, but I really love working with wood. So i mixed things up a bit and came up with this beauty: Bird's Eye maple sandwiched over black walnut with Osage Orange handle scales. She is a sweet shooter indeed and will be for sale in the vendor classifieds- or PM me if you are interested in making this one a part of your quiver. Enjoy!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

It is not difficult to get used to the best. We're getting used Flipinout.


Que Chulada!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Right back at ya Chepo. I love your work too. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looking good !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems I never get tired of seeing the beautifully made cattys. Well done.

Though, I really like seeing less refined all the way to highly refined.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks good buddy! Sorry ive been so busy lately but I promise we will complete that trade soon!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a stunning slingshot, I wish I had the cash I would love to add that to my collection.
Martin


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Flip, I'm really liking 'Rosie"







Man, that is one awesome looking frame Buddy. Make sure you bring that one to the shoot in PA. I need a closeup of that one! Well done Bud! Flatband


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hey Flip, I'm really liking 'Rosie"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it will be with me if someone doesn't snatch it up first. Don't worry, i have my new line of frames coming to ECST for fellow slinger's approval and they are just as classy as this one.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Martin said:


> That's a stunning slingshot, I wish I had the cash I would love to add that to my collection.
> Martin


Martin, 
I have always been a fan of your ergos. I would consider a trade. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What a doggone good lookin' catty! Superb, Flip!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous







.

What is that band your using ?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Linatex. Still have not found the right taper though.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Truly a masterpiece!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very, very, nice!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Flip, 
I just finished with a set of Linatex that had over 700 shots on it. The cut was 1/2" x 3/8" x 9" and was for 3/8" ammo. She did well with that cut. I've found that Lintaex should always be cut thinner then you think. If you're thinking 5/8" wide ,then go down to 1/2" wide instead. The performance is excellent at a thinner cut. Linatex is too loaded at thicker widths unless you're shooting Joerg sized ammo! Flatband


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

WOW, that is wonderful


----------

